
Web Framework Benchmarks Round 13 is now available - out_of_protocol
https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r13
======
out_of_protocol
Blog post: [https://www.techempower.com/blog/2016/11/16/framework-
benchm...](https://www.techempower.com/blog/2016/11/16/framework-benchmarks-
round-13/)

P.S. Phoenix is finally present, hooray!

------
out_of_protocol
Another interesting highlight: .Net Core is so much better than old .Net

> That is not a typo, it's 859 times faster!

(see blogpost for details)

